# HELP HELP HELP. Got codes for y’all.



## EmissionsR8ss (10 mo ago)

Car is super sluggish & gives on of the dpf messages when started but says to “keep driving”


----------



## PurpleCobra92 (10 mo ago)

*P2463:* Powertrain control module 
Possible causes for this engine code include: 
Excessive soot accumulation due to insufficient DPF regeneration 
Bad DPF pressure sensor 
Insufficient diesel exhaust fluid Incorrect diesel exhaust fluid 
Shorted or open wiring to the DPF injection system or exhaust pressure sensor 
Defective PCM or a PCM programming error 
Faulty exhaust pressure sensor
-- I'd start by looking at harnesses that are located near hot exhaust components and sharp exhaust shields.

*P003A:* Turbo boost control position exceeded learning limit
Possible causes include:
Turbocharger or supercharger vane adjustment 
Faulty turbocharger or supercharger
-- Check for damaged components and look for broken, bent, pushed out, or corroded connector's pins.

*P24A5: *Exhaust Gas Recirculation Cooler Bypass Control Circuit /Open
Possible causes include:
Defective EGR cooler bypass valve 
Clogged or damaged EGR cooler 
Temperature switch malfunction 
Excessive carbon buildup 
Faulty or damaged wiring Corroded, damaged or loose connector
Defective ECM
-- I'd start looking around the EGR first


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

EmissionsR8ss said:


> Car is super sluggish & gives on of the dpf messages when started but says to “keep driving”


Since your saying the car is saying to keep driving I would attempt to clear the codes, for sure the 003a and p24a5.

The other codes might be preventing it from completing its regen.

Once cleared I would attempt a service regen following all precautions while it is doing it.

With any luck it will clear the dpf and the car will be ok.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

EmissionsR8ss said:


> Car is super sluggish & gives on of the dpf messages when started but says to “keep driving”


Keep driving means that it is trying to regen. If it says that, well keep driving. I believe it is 40+ mph for X amount of time. Should regen and clear the dpf. Probably a lot of city miles.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

PurpleCobra92 said:


> *P2463:* Powertrain control module
> Possible causes for this engine code include:
> Excessive soot accumulation due to insufficient DPF regeneration
> Bad DPF pressure sensor
> ...


This is the EGR bypass at 100k. The girls dirty


----------



## PurpleCobra92 (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> This is the EGR bypass at 100k. The girls dirty
> 
> View attachment 296653


oh yeah, I'd replace that. I believe it's a fairly inexpensive part too (around 60$-65$)


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

PurpleCobra92 said:


> oh yeah, I'd replace that. I believe it's a fairly inexpensive part too (around 60$-65$)


It’s not going back in 😉


----------



## PurpleCobra92 (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> It’s not going back in 😉


Let me know how it works for ya!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

PurpleCobra92 said:


> Let me know how it works for ya!


2nd time doing this, she will breathe beautifully


----------

